# Hydroponic Clay Balls vs Zoo-Med Hydroballs



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Are hydroponic clay balls the exact same as hydroballs like do they get the job done? I can get a huge bag for the same price as the small hydroball bags, I feel like there's a downfall or is there not?


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

no matter what you call it is leca. just different shapes and sizes.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

pa.walt said:


> no matter what you call it is leca. just different shapes and sizes.


True, no matter what the bag says about the proprietary magical properties of that particular brand, it's all about the same. To the OP- check out Airstone or Growstone, it performs the same purpose as LECA, but with half the weight, and a more natural rock appearance.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

There's lots of examples of rebranding common materials. Window screen cut to size  probably my favorite. But yes LECA and Hydroballs are exactly the same thing.


----------

